# Macbook Battery won't recharge



## iridevespa (Sep 4, 2009)

My Macbook won't recharge. I drained the battery and then accidentally turned it off. I know this was the wrong thing to do since it wasn't shut down properly. Now it won't recharge and I can't get it to start up. Have i ruined something? Thanks.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 4, 2009)

Try to do the steps in  Apple Portables: Resetting the System Management Controller (SMC) and see if that helps.


----------



## iridevespa (Sep 4, 2009)

I followed the steps to reset the SMC and I got nothing. The battery is completely dead (one blinking green light). Under normal circumstances shouldn't the computer be able to start up if it is plugged into a power source even with a dead battery?


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 4, 2009)

If your battery is really dead, then you won't get ANY lights, even when you press the test button on the battery.
one blinking light means that the battery is trying to charge, and has only a minimal charge. Let it sit in that condition for several hours, and see if that helps. Is the charger light (where it plugs in to your MacBook) green, or amber(orange)? If amber, then it is starting to charge, just let it complete. If you get green only, then the battery is not charging.


----------



## iridevespa (Sep 4, 2009)

I let it sit plugged in over night. It is still just green which I guess means it's not charging. Thanks for clarifying that for me. I've got an appointment with the Mac store on Monday since I don't know what else to do.


----------

